# Family / marriage counselor MI



## Moos (Jun 1, 2016)

Does anybody have recommendations for a good Christian family / marriage counselor in the Detroit area? 



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 1, 2016)

I would ask one of your local church elders for recommendations as I think this sort of thing should be done under the auspices of the counselee's church.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 1, 2016)

I should think the pastor would be anxious to provide the service.


----------

